# Goose and Dry Lake



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any reports on either of these lakes?


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

fished goose all day friday didnt even have a bit but when i left there were a few more ppl going on so maby i left to early


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

how thick is the ice on goose or dry


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

Goose has good ice 12-16 inches. Heard a PA perch was just caught at goose this past Tuesday. I havent had any luck out there this year yet.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Dry lake has anywhere from 7-18 in of ice on it, found a spot where the ducks and geese kept the water open for a while.
Fishing on Dry lake is really slow right now, either got to find the right spot or there just not biting? :-?


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Was in Lehr last week. The locals reported average fishing and that some people had broken through the ice. Apparently the current around some of the sand bars was keeping the ice thin in spots. We fished Green and Perch and did lousy. Could mark fish all day on the vex but could not get them to bite. Tried waxies, minnows,spikes,jigging raps and every color combo I had.


----------

